# Feeding peanuts



## RarelyHerd (Jul 23, 2010)

A friend who owns a peanut company called me today and told me he has some out of date peanuts he needs to get rid of. He wanted to know if my goats could eat it.

I know a lot of folks feed it to cows around here, and that it is high in protein ... is there a downside or danger with feeding peanuts in the hull to dairy goats?


----------



## Renegade (Jul 24, 2010)

I think in moderation they would be fine. 
Last winter we had a huge roll of peanut hay that had lots of peanuts on it. I did not give them access to the whole bale. I opened the bale in my barn and portioned it out twice a day. My goats discovered the peanuts the first day I gave it to them and every day after that the first thing all my goats did was look for the peanuts. I fed that bale every day for 4 months and never had any problems.
I should add I don't know what it would do to the taste of the milk since I raise Boers.

HTH

Donna Finley
Finley Boers


----------



## freemotion (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd feed 'em but I'm a rebel, apparently.  Start with a small handful and work your way up, watching their poo closely for clumpiness.  Watch the peanuts closely for mold....store them carefully, and have a very bright light nearby and inspect them daily when you dole them out for any signs of mold.

My goats love stale peanuts, shells and all.


----------



## warthog (Jul 25, 2010)

I have fed peanuts too, but only in small quantities as a treat.

So no idea about feeding large amounts, but as usual I would just say a little at a time and keep an eye one things.


----------

